# The acronym abbreviation Bible



## shintao1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Seems we need a glossary list for all of the acronym & abbreviations flying around. Maybe there is bible here that all of the rest of you are drawing all the code words from, and I just missed it somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 12, 2016)

Sure is!

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2016)

Look right below the Carousel and click on this, can't miss it...JJ


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Bump


----------

